# trunk releast



## redline_r (Oct 28, 2003)

So my friend has a W8 wagon and the only way the hatch opens is by pulling up on the hatch specific button on the door. 
Is it faulty?... I mean, I thought hitting the "unlock" for all the doors should let you come to the hatch and pull on it to unlatch it. 
--That is how it works on the Touareg/mk5 cars, so I expect it to be the same, unless they hadn't worked it through yet?! 
-r-


----------

